# Horizontal vs. Vertical Wash Tubs



## edahan (May 7, 2009)

Hi - I'm trying to take a poll - which do you prefer - the horizontal wash tub (with the length running against the wall and where you have to turn your dog around in the tub) or the vertical tub (where the width is againswt the wall and you can wash your dog from three sides of the tub).

I'm asking because I will be opening a dog wash and am trying to figure out the personal pros and cons of each type of tub.

Any other pe3rsonal thoughts on what you like in a wash tub and what you dislike would also be appreciated.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Most ideal tubs for washing pets have a tall backsplash, so the three sides of the tub aren't going to be very helpful, as you still have to turn the dog around to wash the other side of the dog. If you can find tubs (or use human tubs set on a base for height) then the dog is going to be trying to jump out of the tub on whatever side the human isn't working on. Also, tubs with a backsplash (like the Edemcos and the many stainless versions) are going to be unsteady unless against a wall, especially with a large dog that may be a bit unruly in the bath. This can shimmy the tub across the floor, and tear out your plumbing. I have never seen a professional groomers or self wash with tubs that aren't long ways against a wall..for those reasons.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with Graco... We use human tubs at my shop. They are set up high and built kind of into the wall. There are 3 walls around them set high for back splash. That way you only have one way to get at the dog and if the dog does decide to bail it has to try to go passed you. 

Plus it's easier to turn the dog around (if needed). I usually just reach over the dog unless they plant themselves against the wall or it's a Irish Wolfhound.. he he.. But turning can be a good thing. Because a dog should always be secured in the tub with a grooming loop. Depending on where it is and where the faucet is, sometimes it can be hard to get into that area to wash. 

At the shop I work at the faucet comes out pretty far because there's a pressure cap on it. Well the dogs tend to back up into it and when I try to wash I usually end up smacking my arms against or when I lean over, my head. So for this reason I do turn the dog so that I can wash that end without injuring myself.


----------

